# Suzuki DF9.9 NMEA, Is there any value?



## InSaneFisherMan (Nov 10, 2020)

I have just updated my chart plotter and it supports Suzuki engine data through NMEA connection. I have a remote engine with power tilt.

Suzuki interface cables and NMEA starter kit total around $250.

Would appreciate any comments from users that use their plotters as engine gauges.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 12, 2020)

InSaneFisherMan said:


> I have just updated my chart plotter and it supports Suzuki engine data through NMEA connection. I have a remote engine with power tilt.
> 
> Suzuki interface cables and NMEA starter kit total around $250.
> 
> Would appreciate any comments from users that use their plotters as engine gauges.



No help technically, though I used to work a LOT with NMEA connectivity and I have to wonder... for $250 do you at least get a choice of blonde, or brunette?


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Jan 14, 2021)

Just installed the NMEA 2000 kit on my Suzuki DF9.9

Here are the engine guages that are set up with engine off.






Here are the engine guages that are set up with engine on not running.






Will add engine running the next time I am out.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 14, 2021)

Now that is very cool. I really like the gallons/hour meter. If you had added all those gauges separately, it would have cost you a heck of a lot more. Sadly, my FF is an older model and doesn't have the interface capabilities. Or, maybe it is a good thing! haha.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jan 15, 2021)

My graph supports it, but my outboard is way too old to have any sort of compatibility.

$250 is likely cheaper than rigging all of those gauges separately. Easier too.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 15, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Now that is very cool. I really like the gallons/hour meter. If you had added all those gauges separately, it would have cost you a heck of a lot more. Sadly, my FF is an older model and doesn't have the interface capabilities. Or, maybe it is a good thing! haha.


mine is the humminbird helix 7 that doesn't support nmea 2k,so i went with the Yacht devices wifi gateway module that allows me to connect through my tablet or cell phone.i can configure my screen to dozens of gauges and can configure them however i want them on 5 different screens.it plugs into the nmea system like any of the other nmea sensors.Hey,i just hit 10 years.


----------



## eeshaw (Jan 15, 2021)

I have NMEA 2000 and Mercury Smartcraft Vessel View Link. They market a mobile version of the Link system that uses your smart phone for the interface also but I opted to get the stand alone system that uses a Chart plotter/fish finder. The reason I got it is so when I change motors or boat it's pretty much a snap to transfer the system. No more analog or electronic gages taking up room in my console, less wiring, etc.. I will tell you one thing with the system I have and it probably applies to yours as well is that a lot of the interface will depend on the size of the engine you have. My engine is a 40 horse and it's the smallest one that the VVL supports. Depending on the specific engine, it will show more data on specific sizes. For example lets say mine won't show engine oil pressure or oil temperature but a 90 hp will. There are differences between engine groups on what is and isn't able to be displayed. Your fish finder will probably show water temp and speed over ground. Don't confuse that with an actual engine system. All the NMEA does is transfer data between the engine and the plotter. The actual systems for the engines themselves will transfer the engine specific data via the cable that runs from the engine and the remote shifter. My system employs a box (the Vessel View Link) that interprets the engine data and converts it to data that can be transmitted over the NMEA 2000 to the fish finder in a format that it can display. I was told by a "guru" on this stuff that my display wouldn't work but he was wrong in my instance.


----------



## eeshaw (Jan 15, 2021)

What are the interface cables you're using with the motor you have?


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 15, 2021)

bcbouy said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is very cool. I really like the gallons/hour meter. If you had added all those gauges separately, it would have cost you a heck of a lot more. Sadly, my FF is an older model and doesn't have the interface capabilities. Or, maybe it is a good thing! haha.
> ...




Thanks for the info. 

Congrats on your 10th anniversary (with TinBoats I mean)!


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Jan 16, 2021)

eeshaw said:


> What are the interface cables you're using with the motor you have?



Lowrance NMEA Starter Kit - $68
This set works with Garmin and was less expensive. It connects to plotter and creates the NMEA back bone.

990C0-88136 SMIS ADAPTER TO SDS (Suzuki) - $51
This cable is for square SDS connector. Hooks up to the Suzuki Diagnostic System at the engine.

990C0-88149-354 ENGINE INTERFACE (Suzuki) - $107
This cable is for 2016 engines and newer. Software version 3.54. Connects SMIS ADAPTER TO SDS cable to NEMA cable

I found this document on line that contains some very good info on Suzuki NMEA. It may be dated, but good info!
View attachment Suzuki Outboard NMEA 2000 Networks 2016.pdf


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Jan 16, 2021)

eeshaw said:


> I have NMEA 2000 and Mercury Smartcraft Vessel View Link. They market a mobile version of the Link system that uses your smart phone for the interface also but I opted to get the stand alone system that uses a Chart plotter/fish finder. The reason I got it is so when I change motors or boat it's pretty much a snap to transfer the system. No more analog or electronic gages taking up room in my console, less wiring, etc.. I will tell you one thing with the system I have and it probably applies to yours as well is that a lot of the interface will depend on the size of the engine you have. My engine is a 40 horse and it's the smallest one that the VVL supports. Depending on the specific engine, it will show more data on specific sizes. For example lets say mine won't show engine oil pressure or oil temperature but a 90 hp will. There are differences between engine groups on what is and isn't able to be displayed. Your fish finder will probably show water temp and speed over ground. Don't confuse that with an actual engine system. All the NMEA does is transfer data between the engine and the plotter. The actual systems for the engines themselves will transfer the engine specific data via the cable that runs from the engine and the remote shifter. My system employs a box (the Vessel View Link) that interprets the engine data and converts it to data that can be transmitted over the NMEA 2000 to the fish finder in a format that it can display. I was told by a "guru" on this stuff that my display wouldn't work but he was wrong in my instance.



Spot on! The DF9.9 provides limited data since it is considered a portable engine and to keep the price down. Also Suzuki has partnered with Lowrance, so I am sure there will be better comparability with the Lowrance than the Garmin. The device list shows the engine interface as a Lowrance. I used the auto guage set up, I assume it looks for MNEA data on the backbone and then displays the appropriate gauge.


----------



## eeshaw (Jan 16, 2021)

I know with my system and maybe yours that Vessel View Link and Lowrance are both products owned by the same parent company, what a coincidence! Ha ha ha Another thing I like about my system is that if I change engines, like going to something larger it's a plug and play affair now that the ground works been laid. Something else, these units are compatible with multiple engines too.

You may have the option to pick which gages appear, mine has multiple overlays that can be presented along with other tiles that are opened simultaneously.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Jan 29, 2021)

I have just found a couple of issues with the Gauges on the DF9.9 Suzuki.
1. DF9.9 and probably the 15, 20 do not have trim sending units. So trim gauge will not work. I think trim sending units are available on DF25 and Up.
2. DF9.9 and probably the 15, 20 only has a neutral switch. So it correctly displays neutral but when in forward or reverse the gauge displays forward.

Minor issues for me.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Mar 3, 2021)

A few updated pics with engine running.

Good news is that it displays engine temp.

I did put a pic of my analog tach with digital display. For $20 it is kind of accurate, but hard to see.


----------

